# How quickly can you set up a saltwater tank?



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm probably going to just take my time. But I have heard crazy rumour that people have setup a new reef and had live rock and anemone and fish in it in a week.

Can it be done and how is it accomplished?

thanks


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I think doing any aquarium setup to livestock addition in that time frame is setting yourself up for failure and likely killing some animals along the way. I would instead ask why would anyone want to move that quickly?  good luck with the new setup, look forward to the pics.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

It all depends. If you use cycled rock, sand and water as in moving a reef tank from one location to another it can be done in a day... you'll probably have some casualties though....


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

This will be my second saltwater tank and I want to eliminate the issues I had the first time. Will go with all dry rock and no substrate this time around. I waited 8 months to put in my first anemone. 

I think my major issues were rushing to do everything fast the first time and bought several live rock pieces from stores and believe I picked up Razor caulerpa from one of them. I have never been able to totally get ride of it. I definitely don't want any of this in the new setup if possible.

But would like to add stuff sooner than 8 months to a year


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank set up*

Slow and steady wins the race ..or u can be like me and rush
drilled my tank and broke it....
i vote for slow and steady..no harm in taking your time 
set up a list and follow it .. and stay away from stores or peoples 
frag set ups .just makes u more anxious to set it up....


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

The fact that it's not your first tank certainly will help. Experience is always useful.

Some have had success (luck?) starting with dry rock and adding livestock within a week. Here is a link to a build thread from a trusted reefer who did just that. http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=135402

Many will argue that it's hard/cruel for the fish - some may even have casualties if the ammonia spikes.

I just finished a build with all dry rock/sand. The main cycle finished in about three weeks, and I added fish at about four. All are doing well.

Whatever you choose, good luck!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I guess a better question would be What is the Best way to setup a reef.

Step by step.
Like dry rock or cultured live rock? or a mix of both

cook the rock first or straight in the tank?

sand or no sand or something completely different?

Lights on or off for the cycle?

how long to cycle?

use of products to help cycle?

when to add CUC
when to add fish
when to add corals

which types of corals first, does it matter?

should you do WC during the cycle and f yes how much and at what times?

be interested in anyone's thought


----------



## GTACORAL (Jul 22, 2014)

fesso clown said:


> It all depends. If you use cycled rock, sand and water as in moving a reef tank from one location to another it can be done in a day... you'll probably have some casualties though....


totally agree with fesso clown


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I guess a better question would be What is the Best way to setup a reef.
> 
> Step by step.
> Like dry rock or cultured live rock? or a mix of both
> ...


I think if you know what you're doing, then any tank can be setup quickly.

Live rock is for biological filtration, so the more biofilter you have, the faster you can start adding stuff.

Sand is just another medium for the biofilter.

Does anything in the tank need light? If yes, turn it on, otherwise, why waste electricity?

You cycle until you get 0 ammonia/nitrate. It probably helps if you start with RO/DI water.

You can add stuff once your tank is cycled.

WC is probably not necessary during cycling.


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

Like dry rock or cultured live rock? or a mix of both
- Both have their advantages/disadvantages.
- Live rock - faster cycle, more diversity, beneficial hitchhikers... but can introduce unwanted pests.
- Dry rock - easier to aquascape (can take time/drill/etc. dry), zero unwanted life.. but longer cycle.

cook the rock first or straight in the tank?
- depends on the rock. If it was once live (pukani for example) it will have a lot of die-off. Cooking and curing is a very good idea. If the rock has always been dry (unused marco) cooking isn't really necessary. 

sand or no sand or something completely different?
- mostly personal preference. Do you like the look of sand or bare-bottom? Do you plan on having sand dwelling livestock? Myself, I prefer the look of sand in a reef, and have fish that sleep in the sand.

Lights on or off for the cycle?
- Off. Nothing in the cycle needs light. Save your money and your bulbs.

how long to cycle?
- too many factors to say. Ideally, once ammonia can drop from 2ppm to 0ppm in a 24 hour period, it's good to go.

use of products to help cycle?
- Some say it's a waste of money, others swear by it for an immediate cycle. I used both dr. tims and ATM colony on my build. Cycle still took 3 weeks. Would it have taken longer without it? possibly.

when to add CUC
- when there is something for them to clean up, and the cycle is complete. If high nitrates after cycle is done, a big water change would be a good idea, as some inverts are sensitive to high nitrates.

when to add fish
- As soon as cycle is done.

when to add corals
- As soon as cycle is done.

which types of corals first, does it matter?
- This depends on your parameters, and your ability to keep them stable. Some softies can handle a high nutrient tank (which it is likely to be in the beginning). I'd wait a bit for some of the more sensitive SPS species until you've got a good handle on low nutrients and parameters that don't fluctuate. Ultimately, your setup (ato/dosing/kalk/etc.) and husbandry will determine how soon (and what) you can add. 

should you do WC during the cycle and f yes how much and at what times?
- I wouldn't. You want all the ammonia/nitrite in the water to keep the cycle going. Do a big water change once the cycle is complete, as you will likely have higher than optimal nitrates.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Great post Mike,

You covered everything

I know sharing experiences always helps 

Experience is a very valuable thing thanks for taking the time to respond


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I've setup my last 4 tanks and added the contents on the same day, with no loses. It all depends how much experience you have and how much testing you're willing to do.

My current tank was started with calcium carbonate rock, bagged aragonite and fresh saltwater, as soon as the water cleared I had all my fish and corals inside with no loss. I used ATM Colony to provide nitrifying bacteria, carbon dosing to fuel its growth, and a large amount of live zooplankton to populate my rock and substrate. My anemones loved the new tank, did not have any issues with coral loss.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I think maybe it was your thread that I remembered as one that stood out. That is an incredible turn around but then you do have the knowledge and experience. As well as great photos and corals.

Edit: where did you get the ATM Colony ?


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks! I started it very quickly. Once I finished building my rockwork I dumped in the aragonite and filled it. I took 7 powerheads covered in filter floss and ran them in the tank to remove the dust, and got the tank started the same day.

I got the ATM Colony at Big Als.


----------

